# Shoot'em or save'em for seed.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

For several years now Rabbits have been very scarce around here. Hardely hunt them anymore cause they too dang hard to find. But a couple of days ago I was walking around behind my garden and jumped two rabbits not more then 50 feet from each other. What a surprize! 

Really been hungry for some fried wild rabbit and rabbit gravy. But afraid to shoot'em for fear they might be the only two within miles from here. 

Oh woozy me! What should I do?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Go ahead and shoot them. Their chances are slim of making it since their's only two. Everything feeds on them. They're coming in from somewhere so I wouldn't worry much about the scarcity. Build a few brush piles in some brushy, weedy areas and you'll have rabbits.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

If there are truely so few of them, give them a chance to reproduce. Make them some bush piles to help them along. Why so few rabbits around? You got a coyote problem?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

A couple years ago the path that goes to my house was heavy wooded with large oaks,hickorys and pine with plenty of squirrels. You might see one rabbit a year on that path.It was logged two years ago and you will see at least three and sometimes high as ten rabbits every trip down the path and no squirrels. The woods have grown up with small pine and briars.I have always believed if the habitat was there the animals will be there. Eddie Buck


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah build them some brush piles and let them breed.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you let them go now, don't complain over in the Gardening forum this summer when you've put up miles of fencing and their young still get through and eat everything! I've killed 5 here this winter and my son has matched that 2 blocks away. The snow tells us that we haven't made a dent in reducing the population.

One thing that some discover is that coyotes moving in equal rabbit population increase. Biggest enemy of rabbits is cats. Coyotes eliminate the cats while having a hard time catching a healthy rabbit. 

Martin


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Bear said:


> If there are truely so few of them, give them a chance to reproduce. Make them some bush piles to help them along. Why so few rabbits around? You got a coyote problem?


Yep we got big coyote problems, house cat problems, raccoon problems, and maybe starting to have bald eagle problems. Seems no one hunts or traps those predators anymore and a lady that lives about a quarter of a mile from me has about a hunnered cats around her place. 

Martin, the thought crossed my mind about rabbit invaders in my garden this next spring. I'm also having major **** and possum problems in the garden already. So I might be better off to go ahead and eat those tasty little rabbits. 

Really I think maybe why I'm seeing rabbits once again is cause of the habitat change. When I was growing up we had a milk cow and whatever calves she had that roamed in the back of our place. They kept the underbrush down and more grass grew in the area. We always had rabbits around then. After I graduated from high school (30 years ago) we got rid of the milk cow and the place grew up into a tree and vine jungle. As it grew the rabbits became scarcer around the place. Well the last few years (except for last year) I've been grazing goats through the summer months clearing the underbrush out. Since then the tall grass has come back. Last summer I didn't have any goats in their at all and the grass really grew tall and thick. So I'm thinking that's helped bring the rabbits back in. My theory only. 

Well anywho, I might just go rabbit hunting tomorrow. :happy:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You're probably right. Habitat is key. If you build it they will come. It sounds like they have the food and now just need the brushpiles for shelter.

Just put some 1" chicken wire around the bottom of your fence for the bunnies and run an electric line around top for the ***** and possums.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I started to go out and look for the rabbits today, but ice and limbs was falling so bad from up high that I decided it I better wait another day or two.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Well I started to go out and look for the rabbits today, but ice and limbs was falling so bad from up high that I decided it I better wait another day or two.


When everything settles down, keep an eye on where live tree limbs have fallen. The tips of those branches are like candy to rabbits.

Martin


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

if you want more rabbits you need plenty of warm season grass w/ some clover and small brush piles for "denning." brambles (blackberries) or wild roses growing over the brush piles helps also. but you have to watch them as too much tall stuff shades out the desirable grasses & clovers.
personally i'd love to see a few more rabbits here.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes I think what's happened around here is the tree canopy got too tall and started shading all the grass out. As soon as this ice melts I'm gonna start building some more goat fence and try to clear out some more places.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know there are varmit hunters who are always looking for places to hunt the youtes even if they can only use a shot gun in the area.
If you were to go to http://www.predatormastersforums.com/index.shtml

Post on their web site you are looking for some one I am sure some one will help you out.

 Al


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

If they are scarce then I would let them alone for a while. Plant them some thing good to eat around the yard and help them out a bit. I take a couple a month here. For the last 5 years it seems they are finally making a good come back. Seems they were just whipped out by some thing around here. They had all but disappeared. But I have a good many coming into the goat pastures to eat at night now.


----------

